# Smoked fattie on a Cobb cooker?



## spirit deer (Apr 11, 2009)

I just rolled up my very first fattie!  It's going to be made for Easter dinner tomorrow.  I made my basic ground beef meatloaf recipe and worked in some herb seasoning I had along with the usual ingredients.  Then I laid out some thin sliced deli ham on the meat, crumbled up some Maytag blue cheese, and sprinkled the whole works with diced onion.  Sorry, no pics.

I made the bacon weave and then set the meat loaf roll on it, then rolled it up tight using plastic wrap.   It's in the fridge now, contemplating its fate.

I have wood chips soaking, to be used tomorrow with my Cobb cooker.  

I've done pork loins in the Cobb before with delicious results, even in cold weather.  Those have taken about an hour and a half, which I know is fast compared to a smoker but should be fine for the fattie, I hope.  I'm assuming cooking the fattie will be similar.  Somebody please correct me if that's a bad assumption.  I could slow the cooking down but my experience with low and slow smoker cooking is next to zero so I'm not real confident at this point.

My question is, has anyone else done a fattie in a Cobb?  Are there any tips I should be aware of?


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 11, 2009)

Never done a fattie in a cobb.  But I'll say mmmmmm beef, Maytag Blue Cheese and onion.  Nice combo.  And since you're not cooking it til tomorrow you've got plenty of time to go out and buy or borrow a camera.

I wanna see this one for sure.

Great job on the choice of ingredients


----------



## spirit deer (Apr 13, 2009)

Okay, I'm new to posting pics so bear with me.  I'm going to try just posting one and then post the others if I can figure the first one out.

I got the fattie all ready to go yesterday.  I didn't have much faith that it would work out, but here it is ready to go on the grill:


----------



## spirit deer (Apr 13, 2009)

So here it is cooking:






And here it is done.  It looks burned but didn't taste burned.  The bacon actually was about perfect.







Ready to serve:          






The lessons we learned from this:

~Fatties are really, really tasty!
~The Cobb will be a dandy smoker when we learn to slow down the cooking, but it's possible to grill a fattie too.
~Blue cheese is very good inside a fattie, but we've decided we prefer our blue cheese uncooked, so will use other cheeses in the future.
~We definitely want to try this again sometime!

I don't really have a meatloaf recipe, but I make it with extra lean ground beef, catsup, mustard, an egg, some bread crumbs, and various spices.  For the fattie, I didn't change the recipe and it worked out great.  The bacon and bread crumbs kept the meat from drying out and resulted in a nice firm loaf that was easy to slice and held together well.  The ham was tasty inside the loaf and we'll be doing that again.  I used about five slices overlapped, and it was double-smoked deli ham, thin-sliced.  The cheese was Maytag I happened to pick up on a close-out for "only" $8/lb.  I added an entire diced onion but didn't taste it at all.  The four of us at this Easter dinner all thought this fattie was a huge success and very good eating.  

I think our next fattie will be a cheeseburger version. That sounds really good to me!  I may also try one with lean ground turkey.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Apr 13, 2009)

Lookin' good!  This'll be the first of many fatties for you!  Fatties are easy enough and always tasty!


----------



## smokestars (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks Fantastic! Thanks for the pictures, makes me very hungry!

Don


----------



## spirit deer (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks, guys!  It was a fun experiment and we'll definitely be doing it again.

Don, LOL at your homeland security.  I have two tee shirts like that!


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats on your first fatty!

Maytag Blue Cheese from the great state of Iowa.


----------

